# Finally dug my old lowride bike out of storage



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Anyways, I got it out and kinda washed it up a lil bit. It was hella dirty, missing a couple of fender braces screws, and the paint is chipped in alot of places. Somehow the rim got a whop in it too :|. Their was a shit load of surface rust on it. Luckily, I had a plastic scraper thingy. I also got a antique trike kit, that I'm gonna put on it. Its gonna be stripped completely down, new tank, rear skirt design, custom forks, a new mini hydro pump, redone with all new chromed parts and etc. :cheesy: 
I've had this bike since '95(maybe '94). :dunno:
As far as I know it is a Murray frame. I'm not sure of the year and all of my google searches on it have come up with not enough info to get an accurate description of how it originally looked.  
















Thats how I first started with lowriding, with the bikes and model cars. First I had the model cars because we were poor growing up and then I stepped up to the bikes :biggrin: . I was the first and am still the only guy in my area, maybe the whole northern half of my state with a lowrider bike with the first prohopper bike kit that came out in the late 90's :0. Oh and the first one in my area to have the bondo frame, which was done correctly the first time with sheet metal, not with cardboard and bondo. This bike brings back alot of great memories, I use to get with alot of chicks my age, in my pre-teen/early teen years with this bike  .


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 07:19 PM~15851719
> *Anyways, I got it out and kinda washed it up a lil bit. It was hella dirty, missing a couple of fender braces screws, and the paint is chipped in alot of places. Somehow the rim got a whop in it too :|. Their was a shit load of surface rust on it. Luckily, I had a plastic scraper thingy. I also got a antique trike kit, that I'm gonna put on it. Its gonna be stripped completely down, new tank, rear skirt design, custom forks, a new mini hydro pump, redone with all new chromed parts and etc.  :cheesy:
> I've had this bike since '95(maybe '94). :dunno:
> As far as I know it is a Murray frame. I'm not sure of the year and all of my google searches on it have come up with not enough info to get an accurate description of how it originally looked.
> ...


NICE OLD SKOOl!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 2 2009, 08:22 PM~15851763
> *NICE OLD SKOOl!
> *


Thanks bro. I've been told it is either a late 60's or 70's Murray frame. :dunno:
I never bothered to write down the serial number when it was down to bare metal(that was over 10 years ago, lol). When I get it back down to bare metal, I'm gonna have to get an accurate description on it.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

never had a lowrider bike but I plan to get my son one................. one day


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Okay here are some pretty old pics. Sorry about the picture quality tho. I had to snap these *Polaroid* pics with my wife's phone.
I think these pics were taken when I was maybe 13 or 14, I think(12 years ago, most likely)
Anyways, we put the Christmas bows on the ride that year, LOL. It was the month of December when these pics was taken.








One of my peer's Atzlan lowrider bike(I think his was a '96 Atzlan).








Me on the right and my old potna J-Bud on the left.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2009, 11:09 PM~15854577
> *never had a lowrider bike but I plan to get my son one................. one day
> *


Dude, when I rebuild this one, I'm gonna ride the shit out of it. I love my bike, even tho its not up to par right now. I have great memories cruising around the hood on mine back in the 90's. I'll ride it to the sto to make my juice and chips run, instead of burning up the petro in my cars.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Get you a schwinn :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 2 2009, 11:16 PM~15854695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 11:19 PM~15854745
> *
> *


Nice come up


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2009, 11:20 PM~15854758
> *Nice come up
> *


I had a badass Schwinn(girl's frame) lowrider bike back in the day. Some little punk ass stole it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 11:29 PM~15854877
> *I had a badass Schwinn(girl's frame) lowrider bike back in the day. Some little punk ass stole it.
> *


girls frames are hella gangster  Now sell me your cutty dash since you fixing up bikes now. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

"Aint Skeered" LMAO


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2009, 11:30 PM~15854889
> *girls frames are hella gangster   Now sell me your cutty dash since you fixing up bikes now. :biggrin:
> *


LOL
I almost asked, how do know of it, I forgot I posted it. :roflmao:
Naw, the Cutty dash ain't for sell.
Also do you know if Schwinn made those 20'' boy's frames that look like the ones pictured above in '83? I need a July 1983 Schwinn if someone got one for sale.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

do you want to sale the chain steering wheel on the bike if you do how much you let it go for if not i got bike frames to trade let me kno homie


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Dec 2 2009, 11:38 PM~15854977
> *do you want to sale the chain steering wheel on the bike if you do how much you let it go for if not i got bike frames to trade let me kno homie
> *


I'll let it go uber cheap, it does have some surface rust on it tho. I plan on building most of my new parts by hand anyways, and I am pretty good at welding and metal fabbing. I'll clean it up more and take a few detailed pics for ya in the morning. Do you have a July '83 Schwinn, if their is such a thing? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 11:36 PM~15854950
> *LOL
> I almost asked, how do know of it, I forgot I posted it. :roflmao:
> Naw, the Cutty dash ain't for sell.
> ...


Last year of a real American Schwinn is DEC 82


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

me back in 1994


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn I wish my brother had pics of his old schwinn


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Dec 2 2009, 11:48 PM~15855085
> *me back in 1994
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna try and find all of my old 90's pics of me and my bike. :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2009, 11:46 PM~15855068
> *Last year of a real American Schwinn is DEC 82
> *


  
Well, I would like to get my hands on both a '63 and a '64 20'' boy's frame.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 11:55 PM~15855152
> *
> Well, I would like to get my hands on both a '63 and a '64 20'' boy's frame.
> *


good luck.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 10:44 PM~15855041
> *I'll let it go uber cheap, it does have some surface rust on it tho. I plan on building most of my new parts by hand anyways, and I am pretty good at welding and metal fabbing. I'll clean it up more and take a few detailed pics for ya in the morning. Do you have a July '83 Schwinn, if their is such a thing? :dunno:
> *


im not sure about that year but if you can pm me a price on the wheel i want to get it for my sons bike thanks


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2009, 12:10 AM~15855296
> *good luck.
> *


Why you say it like that for? :scrutinize:
Also, wasn't that you that had a booth at the Vegas Supershow this past Oct? I was there.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 12:27 AM~15855424
> *Why you say it like that for? :scrutinize:
> Also, wasn't that you that had a booth at the Vegas Supershow this past Oct? I was there.
> *


When I typed that I was like "this guy is gonna read into it way to much." LOL I just mean good luck. Never been to Vegas.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Dec 3 2009, 12:14 AM~15855334
> *im not sure about that year but if you can pm me a price on the wheel i want to get it for my sons bike thanks
> *


What happen to Solitos? Yall shut it down?


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 11:44 PM~15855041
> *I'll let it go uber cheap, it does have some surface rust on it tho. I plan on building most of my new parts by hand anyways, and I am pretty good at welding and metal fabbing. I'll clean it up more and take a few detailed pics for ya in the morning. Do you have a July '83 Schwinn, if their is such a thing? :dunno:
> *


if he dont come through ill definatly get it


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 07:19 PM~15851719
> *Anyways, I got it out and kinda washed it up a lil bit. It was hella dirty, missing a couple of fender braces screws, and the paint is chipped in alot of places. Somehow the rim got a whop in it too :|. Their was a shit load of surface rust on it. Luckily, I had a plastic scraper thingy. I also got a antique trike kit, that I'm gonna put on it. Its gonna be stripped completely down, new tank, rear skirt design, custom forks, a new mini hydro pump, redone with all new chromed parts and etc.  :cheesy:
> I've had this bike since '95(maybe '94). :dunno:
> As far as I know it is a Murray frame. I'm not sure of the year and all of my google searches on it have come up with not enough info to get an accurate description of how it originally looked.
> ...


repoast ^


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 3 2009, 02:47 AM~15856136
> *repoast ^
> *


:roflmao:
Sup g$?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2009, 11:33 PM~15854928
> *"Aint Skeered" LMAO
> *


lol i thought it said " AINT SKEETED" :ugh: i was like whoa! :0


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 3 2009, 03:46 PM~15860935
> *lol i thought it said " AINT SKEETED" :ugh: i was like whoa! :0
> *


Bwahahahaha


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

super thick metal flake would look sick!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 3 2009, 04:04 PM~15861109
> *super thick metal flake would look sick!
> *


I dunno. I haven't decided yet, but I'm gonna make it into a trike. I'm also thinking about putting a mural on it.
I was thinking something like this on the tank but in blue(it'll work some kinda way), then on the skirt have him at the crossroads making the deal with the devil according to local legend. Btw, this guy died in my old neighborhood where I grew up, he was ranked fifth in Rolling Stone's list of 100 Greatest Guitarists of All Time. Check out the link.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

you looking to get the missing fender braces? 

and them sissy bars. you going to keep them or reaplace with new ones?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2009, 12:39 AM~15855913
> *What happen to Solitos? Yall shut it down?
> *


they still ther im out they bull shit to much they aint bout lowriding all drama so i joined back up with my original club


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 3 2009, 02:46 PM~15860935
> *lol i thought it said " AINT SKEETED" :ugh: i was like whoa! :0
> *


also a repoast ^!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 06:18 AM~15856509
> *:roflmao:
> Sup g$?
> *


nufn. jus chekn in 2 c if i still run da bike bildin game


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 4 2009, 07:24 PM~15874690
> *also a repoast ^!!!!!
> *


:twak: shut it amigo!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Alright I started to tear down my bike a little bit this morning. 








 








Finally got that mofo off, it seemed as if it was seized up in there but it came out eventually. Keep in mind that these handle bars haven't been off this bike in like 9 or 10 years. 








:cheesy: 








Nevermind the somewhat nappy afro puffs, I just didn't feel like getting my hair braided yet. :|
The socket I was using got stuck on my the screw that goes thru the gooseneck and it was hell to get it off. :angry: 
I damn near cut my hand.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 5 2009, 01:45 PM~15881203
> *:twak: shut it amigo!
> *


:twak: chupa mi gatito cabron!!!!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 4 2009, 07:25 PM~15874700
> *nufn. jus chekn in 2 c if i still run da bike bildin game
> *


How is that, might I ask, mister?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Went back into the storage a lil while ago and look at what I found! :cheesy:









An old down crown that I forgot I had. :loco:








Still looks new


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

My old switchbox that I made out of an old deodorant box, I don't remember what brand(of deodorant, that is). :biggrin: 








Everything is still intact


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:angry:
I went back to my lil corner of the house where I am breaking the bike down at and I noticed some odd shape shadows in my curtains. Pull it back and found my '64 Impala S.S. trim that I had been looking for, for months now. 
I'm especially mad because I bought all these trim pieces again because I thought someone stole these. Guess I forgot that I had put them there, in the window sill area.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 5 2009, 04:23 PM~15881936
> *Went back into the storage a lil while ago and look at what I found! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


oh i thought you found some old Christmas lights :cheesy: 
naw but fo real whats up what that steering wheel


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 5 2009, 03:02 PM~15881329
> *Alright I started to tear down my bike a little bit this morning.
> 
> 
> ...


so whats up with the steering wheel


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 5 2009, 06:57 PM~15882828
> *so whats up with the steering wheel
> *


I could've sworn I told ya it was spoken for.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 5 2009, 08:43 PM~15883656
> *I could've sworn I told ya it was spoken for.
> *


yeah you did but i didnt know if he went through with it or not
and sorry for the double post


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 5 2009, 02:02 PM~15881329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


goin 4 da xzibit look r we?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 6 2009, 12:07 AM~15885463
> *goin 4 da xzibit look r we?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:cheesy: 


IMA HAVE TO DIG OUT ALL MY CHIT AND START A TOPIC HERE AS WELL!!! :biggrin: 

ITLL GIVE ME A REASON TO VENTURE OUT OF THA BASEMENT (OT)....  

CANT WAIT TO SEE UR PROGRESS HOMIE!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806+Dec 6 2009, 07:39 PM~15891689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats happening mayne?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 6 2009, 07:51 PM~15891805
> *Yeah the OT can be quite addictive. :yessad:
> Also I just bought a scanner so I'm finna go back and fix the pics that are on the first page.
> 
> ...


chillen dog.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

MAN I AINT GETTIN SHIT DONE OVER HERE... 

ITS FREEZING BALLZ!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 7 2009, 05:34 PM~15902443
> *MAN I AINT GETTIN SHIT DONE OVER HERE...
> 
> ITS FREEZING BALLZ!!!!!!   :angry:
> *


Thank God for the *Deep South*. :yes:
Usually our winters aren't that bad and it only snow maybe every 3 years or so.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

lilrasshole59--->







<-----g$


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 7 2009, 09:47 PM~15906204
> *lilrasshole59--->
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Ghey~monkeycumstains---->







<----littlerascle59


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 8 2009, 03:58 AM~15909588
> *Ghey~monkeycumstains---->
> 
> 
> ...


bout time somebody got it right.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 8 2009, 04:00 AM~15910035
> *bout time somebody got it right.
> *


:h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 8 2009, 01:58 AM~15909588
> *Ghey~monkeycumstains---->
> 
> 
> ...


dude looks like omarion


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Dec 2 2009, 11:48 PM~15855085
> *me back in 1994
> 
> 
> ...



:0 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 8 2009, 02:58 AM~15909588
> *Ghey~monkeycumstains---->
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 8 2009, 05:16 PM~15915365
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup mayne?
Where the pics of the bikes you got?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Dec 2 2009, 10:29 PM~15854877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a 1969 Schwinn girl frame. I should dig it out and build it up. I got a shit load of parts for it to. Girls frames are the best lookin lowrider bikes when they're filled in and smoothed out.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 8 2009, 10:42 PM~15919812
> *I have a 1969 Schwinn girl frame. I should dig it out and build it up. I got a shit load of parts for it to. Girls frames are the best lookin lowrider bikes when they're filled in and smoothed out.
> *


Yeah man, if you build it, then we know its gonna be hella cool. You should, go ahead and build it. I want a girl's frame to do up too but it'll sho nuff become apparent that I am hoarding. :happysad:
Personally, I think they look better than the boy's frames when done as a lowrider bike.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 8 2009, 10:16 PM~15920270
> *Yeah man, if you build it, then we know its gonna be hella cool. You should, go ahead and build it. I want a girl's frame to do up too but it'll sho nuff become apparent that I am hoarding. :happysad:
> Personally, I think they look better than the boy's frames when done as a lowrider bike.
> *



Maybe I will dig it out and paint it up to match the 64, that'd be kinda cool sittin at a car show!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 8 2009, 10:55 PM~15920811
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ha ha ha ahh I'm glad I read all the way through that!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 8 2009, 11:16 PM~15920270
> *Yeah man, if you build it, then we know its gonna be hella cool. You should, go ahead and build it. I want a girl's frame to do up too but it'll sho nuff become apparent that I am hoarding. :happysad:
> Personally, I think they look better than the boy's frames when done as a lowrider bike.
> *


I cant get you a girls frame for like 30 shipped.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

I GOT SOME TWISTED STUFF IF UR TRYIN TO GET NEW PARTS BIKE LOOKS GOOD BY THE WAY


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2009, 12:08 AM~15920993
> *I cant get you a girls frame for like 30 shipped.
> *


Pic and details?
I am paypal ready.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 9 2009, 12:09 AM~15921010
> *I GOT SOME TWISTED STUFF IF UR TRYIN TO GET NEW PARTS BIKE LOOKS GOOD BY THE WAY
> *


I dunno what I'm gonna do yet, as far the basic bike parts are concerned.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 9 2009, 12:18 AM~15921117
> *I dunno what I'm gonna do yet, as far the basic bike parts are concerned.
> *


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Dec 8 2009, 11:55 PM~15920811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 lol


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 9 2009, 12:20 AM~15921134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much are those handle bars? Just asking for now.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 9 2009, 12:22 AM~15921165
> *How much are those handle bars? Just asking for now.
> *


make an offer


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 9 2009, 12:23 AM~15921175
> *make an offer
> *


Well when the time comes, I'll give you a holla. I was just askin tho, I ain't made it to that stage of putting it together just yet. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I love the "AINT SKEERED" HAHA

good luck on your build!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 5 2009, 03:02 PM~15881329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_****** you got baby D workin on yo shit!!*_
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 8 2009, 06:26 PM~15915467
> *Sup mayne?
> Where the pics of the bikes you got?
> *


ITS TO COLD TO GO DIG EM OUT....  

LATER THIS WEEK ITS SUPPOSED TO GET IN THE 50's ....  

HERE IS A HALF ASS PIC OF THE ONES HANGING IN THA SHOP....












HERE IS MY OLD SHOW BIKE... 91-95 ERA.... I HAVE THE GOLD CHAIN GAURD SOME WHERE THAT GOES IN THE SLOT IN THE BACK...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 9 2009, 10:50 AM~15924055
> *ITS TO COLD TO GO DIG EM OUT....
> 
> LATER THIS WEEK ITS SUPPOSED TO GET IN THE 50's ....
> ...


 :cheesy: 
It got up to 73 degrees yesterday but it rained on and off.
Its holding steady at 60 degrees with no rain right now.
But I know you gonna rebuild at least one right?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 9 2009, 10:13 AM~15923619
> *mayne you got baby D workin on yo shit!!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


lol :happysad:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 9 2009, 08:00 AM~15922653
> *I love the "AINT SKEERED" HAHA
> 
> good luck on your build!!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 9 2009, 12:22 PM~15924375
> *Thanks bro
> *


  
you gonna build up a bike to take to the shows or just one you can cruise!!


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 9 2009, 11:53 AM~15924092
> *:cheesy:
> It got up to 73 degrees yesterday but it rained on and off.
> Its holding steady at 60 degrees with no rain right now.
> ...



I HAVE SEVERAL BUILDERS I NEED TO FUX WIT... PROLLY HELP MY KIDS DO THEM UP... THEY NEED TO LEARN THIS SHIT... THE OLDEST CAN DO IT ALL BUT PAINT AND BODY WORK... THA YOUNGEST DOESNT EVEN LIKE TO HELP ON THE CARS BUT HE MIGHT ENJOY THE BIKES....


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

The UPS mayne just knocked on the door just a few minutes ago. 
And look at what he brought! :cheesy:
















































:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Dec 9 2009, 11:25 AM~15924410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm gonna be teaching my kids the how to with my future builds also. I think I told you that my wife and I are adopting 2 kids. That is supposed to be happening this Thursday or Friday. We only have 2 daughters and they're cool and all but I'd still like to pass down what I know to a son also.  
The kids we are adopting are 2 boys, 2 and 10 months. :uh: 
I'll love, teach and take care of them just as if they were my own blood regardless.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 9 2009, 12:49 PM~15924717
> *I wanna build a one for cruising, and one strictly to take to Vegas.
> *


Why not both in one!! I'm building one thats rideable (only way to do it in my book) and good enough to take to the shows!


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 9 2009, 12:49 PM~15924717
> *I wanna build a one for cruising, and one strictly to take to Vegas.
> 
> Yeah, I'm gonna be teaching my kids the how to with my future builds also. I think I told you that my wife and I are adopting 2 kids. That is supposed to be happening this Thursday or Friday. We only have 2 daughters and they're cool and all but I'd still like to pass down what I know to a son also.
> ...



YOUZ A GOOD MAN HOMIE!!!!  

NOW THA SCORE IS 3-3... SOOOOOOO SEAT UP OR SEAT DOWN??? :dunno:


:biggrin: 






































OL ROY DOG FOOD IS BAD FOR LA RAZA PERRO......


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 9 2009, 12:20 PM~15925027
> *Why not both in one!! I'm building one thats rideable (only way to do it in my book) and good enough to take to the shows!
> *


You do have a point but the one being built for Vegas is gonna take a while. Good things comes with patience.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 9 2009, 12:40 PM~15924620
> *The UPS mayne just knocked on the door just a few minutes ago.
> And look at what he brought! :cheesy:
> 
> ...



:h5:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 9 2009, 12:35 PM~15925215
> *YOUZ A GOOD MAN HOMIE!!!!
> 
> NOW THA SCORE IS 3-3...  SOOOOOOO  SEAT UP OR SEAT DOWN???  :dunno:
> ...


I can't wait to get that '63 Bel Air Wagon, it'll be plenty of room in there. :cheesy: 
And as far as my perro is concerned Ole Roy and Kibbles & Bits have been treating her nicely. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 9 2009, 11:40 AM~15924620
> *The UPS mayne just knocked on the door just a few minutes ago.
> And look at what he brought! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the schwinn club.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 9 2009, 01:42 PM~15925303
> *I can't wait to get that '63 Bel Air Wagon, it'll be plenty of room in there. :cheesy:
> And as far as my perro is concerned Ole Roy and Kibbles & Bits have been treating her nicely. :biggrin:
> *



:0 / :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

And for the ones who ain't know, I was at this past Las Vegas Supershow 

These are a few pics that I took.








This was a nice setup on one of the bikes.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

A few more...








Sorry about the above pic being blurry :uh:

















One mo


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806+Dec 9 2009, 12:49 PM~15925397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 9 2009, 01:58 PM~15925489
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKES THIS ONE...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you should name your bike


"Christian Side Hug"


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2009, 02:08 PM~15926092
> *you should name your bike
> "Christian Side Hug"
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 9 2009, 02:13 PM~15926127
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2009, 03:08 PM~15926092
> *you should name your bike
> "Christian Side Hug"
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 9 2009, 02:31 PM~15926285
> *:biggrin:
> *


My lubbock brothers are waiting for you. :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2009, 03:34 PM~15926317
> *My lubbock brothers are waiting for you. :biggrin:
> *



I WANNA HAVE A CAR SHOW READY BEFORE I HIT THEM UP.... MAYBE THIS NEXT SUMMER THA 60 CADDY WILL BE READY... MY BRO IS GONNA PAINT IT AND IM LOOKIN INTO THE INTERIOR .... I NEED TO FIND A GOOD UPHOLSTERY SHOP...
IVE HAD PROBLEMS AT ALL THE LOCAL PLACES.... I MAY HAVE IT DONE IN AUSTIN WHERE MY BRO SHOP IS AT....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 9 2009, 02:55 PM~15926541
> *I WANNA HAVE A CAR SHOW READY BEFORE I HIT THEM UP.... MAYBE THIS NEXT SUMMER THA 60 CADDY WILL BE READY...  MY BRO IS GONNA PAINT IT AND IM LOOKIN INTO THE INTERIOR ....  I NEED TO FIND A GOOD UPHOLSTERY SHOP...
> IVE HAD PROBLEMS AT ALL THE LOCAL PLACES....  I MAY HAVE IT DONE IN AUSTIN WHERE MY BRO SHOP IS AT....
> *


Give them a shout out.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2009, 01:08 PM~15926092
> *you should name your bike
> "Christian Side Hug"
> *


idk. i thnk "usr postid image" is bettr


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 9 2009, 10:40 AM~15924620
> *The UPS mayne just knocked on the door just a few minutes ago.
> And look at what he brought! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


a cardbord box wit a dik hole in it?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 9 2009, 11:47 PM~15933288
> *a cardbord box wit a dik hole in it?
> *


gloryhole.cum :nicoderm:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 9 2009, 11:46 PM~15933276
> *idk. i thnk "usr postid image" is bettr
> *


Thats my doin asswipe


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 9 2009, 11:22 PM~15933688
> *Aye hav poo so i asswipe
> *


:rofl:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn, now you got me wantin to build my son a bike


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Dec 10 2009, 06:18 PM~15939934
> *Damn, now you got me wantin to build my son a bike
> *


:wave:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Dec 10 2009, 05:18 PM~15939934
> *Damn, now you got me wantin to build my son a bike
> *


:wave:
Long time no see. :biggrin: 
Just got back in, fokking been on the road/out and about from 8 a.m.-10 p.m.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 10 2009, 10:20 PM~15943244
> *:wave:
> Long time no see. :biggrin:
> Just got back in, fokking been on the road/out and about from 8 a.m.-10 p.m.
> *


hey man why yaw highways red??? i was out there 2yrs ago and that shit was weird??


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 10 2009, 10:35 PM~15943478
> *hey man why yaw highways red??? i was out there 2yrs ago and that shit was weird??
> 
> 
> ...


The highways are red, they look like regular ole black asphalt to me? 
Dats a tight museum, they even have a section in their about my hometown in Mississippi. I've been there before, they still got the o.g. cars in the parking lot.
But yeah, I just got back in the house coming back from Memphis a few minutes ago, things didn't go as me and the wifey had planned. :tears:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 10 2009, 09:20 PM~15943244
> *:wave:
> Long time no see. :biggrin:
> Just got back in, fokking been on the road/out and about from 8 a.m.-10 p.m.
> *


If your gonna be up give me a ring. How'd that one thing go?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 10 2009, 10:44 PM~15943621
> *The highways are red, they look like regular ole black asphalt to me?
> Dats a tight museum, they even have a section in their about my hometown in Mississippi. I've been there before, they still got the o.g. cars in the parking lot.
> But yeah, I just got back in the house coming back from Memphis a few minutes ago, things didn't go as me and the wifey had planned. :tears:
> *


yeah it was cool i was only there for 1 day. went there, downtown and beale st it was cool small downtown. chitown is way better  .


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 10 2009, 11:44 PM~15943621
> *The highways are red, they look like regular ole black asphalt to me?
> Dats a tight museum, they even have a section in their about my hometown in Mississippi. I've been there before, they still got the o.g. cars in the parking lot.
> But yeah, I just got back in the house coming back from Memphis a few minutes ago, things didn't go as me and the wifey had planned. :tears:
> *



WHAT HAPPENED??? BOUT THA KIDDOS???? :dunno:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 10 2009, 11:20 PM~15943244
> *:wave:
> Long time no see. :biggrin:
> Just got back in, fokking been on the road/out and about from 8 a.m.-10 p.m.
> *


I WAS WONDERIN WHERE YOU WERE @ ...... MALICE SAID BWAAAAARRRRRFFFF TO DAT PIC... :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

TTT for the homie :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Well, we weren't able to get the kids yesterday because we don't reside in the state of TN anymore and to get everything switch over to a different state is a process. They could've told us that, that will be a set back before we drove up there and we could've been started this process. 
We're suppose to be going to court next week to prove that we can afford to care for two more kids and that they will be in a stable environment. I already know the outcome(we'll have no problem proving that we're fit parents  ) but the legal process just takes too long and we're so excited to bring them into our family. :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 11 2009, 09:27 AM~15946771
> *I WAS WONDERIN WHERE YOU WERE @ ......  MALICE SAID BWAAAAARRRRRFFFF TO DAT PIC...  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 11 2009, 02:47 PM~15950313
> *Well, we weren't able to get the kids yesterday because we don't reside in the state of TN anymore and to get everything switch over to a different state is a process. They could've told us that, that will be a set back before we drove up there and we could've been started this process.
> We're suppose to be going to court next week to prove that we can afford to care for two more kids and that they will be in a stable environment. I already know the outcome(we'll have no problem proving that we're fit parents  ) but the legal process just takes too long and we're so excited to bring them into our family.  :cheesy:
> *


Hang in there homie.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Dec 11 2009, 04:47 PM~15950313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP FALKER??? :biggrin: 

ITS BEER:30 DUDERONI!!!!


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 11 2009, 06:36 PM~15953055
> * / :h5:
> WHATS UP FALKER???  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Hellz yeah :biggrin: One for the homie Regalmayne and one for the homie Rascal.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM TWISTED MINDS CAR AND BIKE CLUB PHEONIX AZ,AND KINGMAN AZ CHAPTERS.

PS I FORGOT THE D IN TWISTED SORRY.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 11 2009, 10:44 PM~15955262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks
:biggrin:


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by atownimpalas_@Dec 12 2009, 04:17 PM~15960729
> *    :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Dec 11 2009, 10:33 PM~15954354
> *Hellz yeah  :biggrin:  One for the homie Regalmayne and one for the homie Rascal.
> *



:h5:






WASSAPPANNIN HOMIEZ??? :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 12 2009, 08:26 PM~15962529
> *:h5:
> WASSAPPANNIN HOMIEZ???  :biggrin:
> *


Ain't much goin on this way. I should have some more pics to post up tomorrow.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 12 2009, 10:41 PM~15963166
> *Ain't much goin on this way. I should have some more pics to post up tomorrow.
> *



:werd:

I POSTED SOME OOOOOLLLLLDDDDD PICS IN G~MONEY'S THREAD OF MY DADS CAR CLUB FROM THA 80'S.... PEEP EM!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 12 2009, 10:01 PM~15963390
> *:werd:
> 
> I POSTED SOME OOOOOLLLLLDDDDD PICS IN G~MONEY'S THREAD OF MY DADS CAR CLUB FROM THA 80'S....  PEEP EM!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I saw'em they were pretty tight. :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh: dis plase is lyk off topik but wiff poast counts


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 13 2009, 12:41 AM~15964930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 12 2009, 10:34 PM~15963686
> *:uh: dis plase is lyk off topik but wiff poast counts
> *


You mean like this?.............. :uh:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 12 2009, 11:25 PM~15963618
> *Yeah, I saw'em they were pretty tight. :biggrin:
> *



:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

OOOOH RASCLE..... :0 






































SHE'S GETTIN THERE!!!! HAVE TO PULL SOME MORE RUST BOLTS OFF, WIRE WHEEL EM AND HIT EM WITH CLEAR BUT SHE IS READY TO FIRE UP!!!! 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 13 2009, 07:57 PM~15970858
> *OOOOH RASCLE.....  :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 13 2009, 06:57 PM~15970858
> *OOOOH RASCLE.....  :0
> *


 :uh: i guarantee u, dats da 1st time hees evr herd dat shieeet


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 13 2009, 11:09 PM~15973165
> *:uh: i guarantee u, dats da 1st time hees evr herd dat shieeet
> *


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 13 2009, 07:57 PM~15970858
> *OOOOH RASCLE.....  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 14 2009, 12:29 AM~15974526
> *
> *


:rofl:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 14 2009, 02:41 AM~15974816
> *:rofl:
> *


Go kick boulders with no shoes on, damn you :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 14 2009, 01:45 AM~15974836
> *Go kick boulders with no shoes on, damn you :angry:
> *


did u get mah pik cometn on ur myspace?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 14 2009, 03:04 AM~15974903
> *did u get mah pik cometn on ur myspace?
> *


Naw, lemme check. Jew got facebook?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Whose da white kid g~money?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

pix of ur sistr plz ^_^


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866+Dec 13 2009, 11:40 PM~15972798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

My doc at the VA got on my ass for sitting around too much, she said my bad cholesterol got a little high and she told me to do some pt(only as much as I can handle tho).
So this is what I did(nothing major tho)..... 

















































:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

get your ATL on


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 14 2009, 10:38 PM~15983311
> *get your ATL on
> *


Whats that? :dunno:

A few mo.... :cheesy:








Yes, I did fall in the pic bleow :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 14 2009, 09:37 PM~15983287
> *My doc at the VA got on my ass for sitting around too much, she said my bad cholesterol got a little high and she told me to do some pt(only as much as I can handle tho).
> So this is what I did(nothing major tho).....
> 
> ...


Whats pt?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 14 2009, 10:42 PM~15983368
> *Whats pt?
> *


Short for physical training(exercise), I mostly used that term(p.t.) when I was still in the Marines.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im not trying to sound like an asshole or anything but is this supposed to be like a build up of a bike or just random bullshit your doing? :dunno:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 14 2009, 10:46 PM~15983427
> *Im not trying to sound like an asshole or anything but is this supposed to be like a build up of a bike or just random bullshit your doing?  :dunno:
> *


Build up of my bike with the random bullshit that I'm doing.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 14 2009, 09:52 PM~15983542
> *Build up of my bike with the random bullshit that I'm doing.
> *


Gotcha.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 14 2009, 10:42 PM~15983367
> *Whats that? :dunno:
> 
> A few mo.... :cheesy:
> ...


you never seen ATL? buncha fools skating.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Hey, how da hell I take those kick stands off those schwinns? I took one off my old girl frame but that was so long ago, I done forgot.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 14 2009, 11:26 PM~15983978
> *Hey, how da hell I take those kick stands off those schwinns? I took one off my old girl frame but that was so long ago, I done forgot.
> *


http://www.bunchobikes.com/repair2.htm


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 14 2009, 10:26 PM~15983978
> *Hey, how da hell I take those kick stands off those schwinns? I took one off my old girl frame but that was so long ago, I done forgot.
> *


Some channel locks to compress the spring inside and another pair of pliers to pull the little pin.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh: dis 40yr old ***** took pix of hisself sk8tn


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 14 2009, 11:42 PM~15983367
> *Whats that? :dunno:
> 
> A few mo.... :cheesy:
> ...



:| 

















































JUST PLAYIN HOMIE..... I NEVER COULD DO THAT ISH.... I CAN SK8 THOUGH.... TRIPPED MY KIDDOS OUT LAST YEAR WHEN I TOOK EM TO A LOCAL SK8 PARK AND SCHOOLED EM ON WHAT A OLD NINJA CAN DO.... I DIDNT FUCK WITH THA HALF PIPE THOUGH.... IS HARD TO WORK WITH BROKEN ARMS OR LEGS...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 16 2009, 02:17 AM~15995863
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 16 2009, 01:17 AM~15995863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 14 2009, 10:37 PM~15983287
> *My doc at the VA got on my ass for sitting around too much, she said my bad cholesterol got a little high and she told me to do some pt(only as much as I can handle tho).
> So this is what I did(nothing major tho).....
> 
> ...


is this part of the ghetto olympics???


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 15 2009, 07:49 AM~15986623
> *:|
> JUST PLAYIN HOMIE.....  I NEVER COULD DO THAT ISH....  I CAN SK8 THOUGH....  TRIPPED MY KIDDOS OUT LAST YEAR WHEN I TOOK EM TO A LOCAL SK8 PARK AND SCHOOLED EM ON WHAT A OLD NINJA CAN DO....  I DIDNT FUCK WITH THA HALF PIPE THOUGH....  IS HARD TO WORK WITH BROKEN ARMS OR LEGS...
> *


I'm only brave enough to take the kids to the skating rink. Them little youngins are ruthless. I almost wanna start shoving those little bastards into the wall when the cut right in front of me.... but I restrain myself.


Hit me up later Rascal, aint heard from you in a minute.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Dec 17 2009, 05:56 PM~16012060
> *I'm only brave enough to take the kids to the skating rink. Them little youngins are ruthless. I almost wanna start shoving those little bastards into the wall when the cut right in front of me.... but I restrain myself.
> Hit me up later Rascal, aint heard from you in a minute.
> *



I TOOK MINE TO A ROLLER PARTY AND BUSTED ASS TILL IT HURT TO SIT... NEXT DAY SUCKED AT WORK...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ars!n+Dec 17 2009, 04:56 PM~16012060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL
Ya'll talking like I did a full grind session. I only skated for like 10 minutes and those 10 minutes felt 8 hours  . Anemia is a bitch :angry: .
Anyways, like all projects on LayItLow, this one has come to a short break because of the holidays. I'll still be working on it but spending money on it has came to a short halt.
Oh yeah, I got a hold to this and if anyone has the o.g. cement tube for it let me know. This is a original tube repair from 1969.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 17 2009, 09:38 PM~16014399
> *LOL
> Ya'll talking like I did a full grind session. I only skated for like 10 minutes and those 10 minutes felt 8 hours   .  Anemia is a bitch  :angry: .
> Anyways, like all projects on LayItLow, this one has come to a short break because of the holidays. I'll still be working on it but spending money on it has came to a short halt.
> ...



YOU COULDA FOOLED US HOMIE!!! BUT NOW WE KNOW... :0 




YOU COME UP ON SOME COO CHIT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 17 2009, 04:50 PM~16012640
> *I TOOK MINE TO A ROLLER PARTY AND BUSTED ASS TILL IT HURT TO SIT...  NEXT DAY SUCKED AT WORK...
> *


hell yeah. I was glad there was a bowling alley attached with a bar. Not saying I drank... but if I did :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Dec 17 2009, 10:23 PM~16014962
> *hell yeah. I was glad there was a bowling alley attached with a bar. Not saying I drank... but if I did :biggrin:
> *



FUCK IT!!!! I WOULDA DRANK AND LET EVERYONE KNOW!!!! BEEN ALL "HEY, THERES A BAR OVER THERE AND ITS OPEN IF YALL THIRSTY..."


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

g~$ -->







<-- lr59


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 8 2009, 01:58 AM~15909588
> *Ghey~monkeycumstains---->
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 18 2009, 12:04 AM~16017192
> *
> *


repoats!!!!!1


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 18 2009, 01:28 AM~16016912
> *g~$ -->
> 
> 
> ...



I GOTZ TEH LOLZ... :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

hey have you sold the fender braces, peddles and the rims rims yet


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 18 2009, 10:48 AM~16019443
> *hey have you sold the fender braces, peddles and the rims rims yet
> *


pm sent


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

whats up man do you have any frames for sale


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

MO NAKED HOES..... :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 18 2009, 08:05 AM~16018752
> *I GOTZ TEH LOLZ...  :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 18 2009, 07:08 PM~16023186
> *:h5:
> *



EMPTEE TEH MALE BOX FALKER..... :angry:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

This the bike that took it over the top for me. This my favorite lowrider bike of all time. I think I still got the Lowrider Bicycle Magazine when it first made the cover laying around somewhere.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 18 2009, 11:31 PM~16025906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn all of that work but still the sound system is on the outside


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:ugh: MEAT FLAPS...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 19 2009, 12:09 AM~16026945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: thats hella funny lmfao


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 18 2009, 09:31 PM~16025906
> *This the bike that took it over the top for me. This my favorite lowrider bike of all time. I think I still got the Lowrider Bicycle Magazine when it first made the cover laying around somewhere.
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 19 2009, 02:09 AM~16026945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 19 2009, 03:35 AM~16027043
> *:ugh: MEAT FLAPS...
> *



FLAPPIN MEAT..... :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 19 2009, 01:09 AM~16026945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i jus thru up in my mouf alittl. y did i poast dat


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 20 2009, 12:45 AM~16034796
> *:uh: i jus thru up in my mouf alittl. y did i poast dat
> *



i likes teh arbys coochie..... :cheesy: 

good to play wiff.... :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 19 2009, 10:50 PM~16034852
> *i likes teh arbys coochie.....  :cheesy:
> 
> good to play wiff....  :biggrin:
> *


deewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwdddddd........... :uh:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 20 2009, 12:54 AM~16034902
> *deewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwdddddd........... :uh:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

^^^DONT REMEMBER THAT COVERSATION.... :0 ^^^^^^

DRUNK GUY TALKIN....


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

TTT FOR THA HOME FRY!!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 21 2009, 06:38 PM~16051347
> * TTT FOR THA HOME FRY!!!!!!
> *


Y :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

lilraskles new bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

WHAT IT DEW??? :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 24 2009, 01:59 AM~16075134
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TEH AVI MADE MEEZ LOLZ......... :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 19 2009, 03:09 AM~16026945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Scanned this out of my old high school yearbook. I won first place at school, second at the district level, and third at the state level, in the mechanical engineering category.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 24 2009, 04:17 PM~16080111
> *Scanned this out of my old high school yearbook. I won first place at school, second at the district level, and third at the state level, in the mechanical engineering category.
> 
> 
> ...



THATS COOL SHIT!!! :cheesy: 

MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIE!!!! HIT ME UP IF YOU GET A CHANCE!!!!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas man


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 25 2009, 12:57 AM~16084513
> *Merry Christmas man
> *


Same to you too bro and Merry Christmas, to all! :wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 25 2009, 07:00 AM~16085842
> *Same to you too bro and Merry Christmas, to all! :wave:
> *


mi mucho gusta hombre el latino mi soy mayate but mi vida latino por k mi ninas r hafe and hafe m/w and i speck both e/s so u like what i have 2 sat ...bey mi papi's yo can call mi gata mi amiga and amigos call mi.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

any updates 2 "christian side hug"? :dunno:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

WHATS UP RASCLE!!!! :biggrin: 

HOWD THEM GREENS TURN OUT???? :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 25 2009, 07:00 AM~16085842
> *heers wut my famliy got me 4 chrismas! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:burn:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 27 2009, 04:01 AM~16099639
> *:burn:
> *





I LOVED MY PRESENTS!!!!! 

:angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 27 2009, 02:02 PM~16102310
> *
> 
> I LOVED MY PRESENTS!!!!!
> ...


lil raskls family got him a drunk guy 4 crismas


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 27 2009, 04:14 PM~16102809
> *lil raskls family got him a drunk guy 4 crismas
> *


WHERES YOUR USUAL MISSPELING AT


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 27 2009, 07:33 PM~16104301
> *WHERES YOUR USUAL MISSPELING AT
> *


lil raskls family got him a drunk guy 4 crismas


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 27 2009, 07:39 PM~16104363
> *lil raskls family got him a drunk guy 4 crismas
> *


I THOUGH THATS HOW YOU SPELLED CRISMAS


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 27 2009, 07:41 PM~16104378
> *I THOUGH THATS HOW YOU SPELLED CRISMAS
> *


:rofl:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 27 2009, 07:51 PM~16104489
> *:rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 27 2009, 07:41 PM~16104378
> *I THOUGH THATS HOW YOU SPELLED CRISMAS
> *


oh wow :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 27 2009, 08:12 PM~16104734
> *oh wow :uh:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

omg its lyk i nevr left


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

What up homie, whats new


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Dec 28 2009, 03:26 PM~16111479
> *What up homie, whats new
> *



BUMBLE BEE TUNA .....


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 28 2009, 01:57 PM~16111714
> *BUMBLE BEE TUNA .....
> *


.............drunk already?..........  Hit me up later, I'm off at 4:30 west coast time


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Dec 28 2009, 05:06 PM~16112222
> *.............drunk already?..........    Hit me up later, I'm off at 4:30 west coast time
> *



:biggrin: 

YOU KNOW ME....

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 29 2009, 11:33 PM~16129013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Borrachos


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 30 2009, 01:38 AM~16129902
> *Borrachos
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 28 2009, 11:53 PM~16118908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 29 2009, 02:50 AM~16118892
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LUB TEH











:biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 30 2009, 11:59 AM~16133738
> *I LUB TEH
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Happy New Year!!! :wave:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 1 2010, 12:00 AM~16150494
> *Happy New Year!!! :wave:
> *


happy new year to you too


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

FEELIN BETTER????? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey thanks for that frame bro. my lil cousin loved it.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 1 2010, 04:55 PM~16154851
> *FEELIN BETTER?????  :dunno:
> *


A lil bit better.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2010, 05:06 PM~16154941
> *Hey thanks for that frame bro. my lil cousin loved it.
> *


Why didn't you put the feedback in my feedback thread? It is linked thru my sig. Glad your cousin liked it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 1 2010, 05:31 PM~16155119
> *Why didn't you put the feedback in my feedback thread? It is linked thru my sig. Glad your cousin liked it.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=518493
This?


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2010, 05:48 PM~16155230
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=518493
> This?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: More Freebies!!!


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 1 2010, 09:44 PM~16156652
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: More Freebies!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2010, 05:48 PM~16155230
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=518493
> This?
> *


  :uh: 
Wasn't able to surf my interwebs fast enough earlier but no wonder my pm box keeps filling up. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 2 2010, 02:30 AM~16159610
> *  :uh:
> Wasn't able to surf my interwebs fast enough earlier but no wonder my pm box keeps filling up.  :angry:
> *


chucks idea


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 2 2010, 06:23 AM~16159938
> *chucks idea
> *



SNITCH... :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 18 2009, 11:31 PM~16025906
> *This the bike that took it over the top for me. This my favorite lowrider bike of all time. I think I still got the Lowrider Bicycle Magazine when it first made the cover laying around somewhere.
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that the guy who owns deep brown in da background?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 2 2010, 08:58 PM~16165516
> *Isn't that the guy who owns deep brown in da background?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I JUS SPIT UP HYPNOTIQ AL OVR MY LAPTOP


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 2 2010, 10:58 PM~16165516
> *Isn't that the guy who owns deep brown in da background?
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 2 2010, 07:03 PM~16163464
> *SNITCH...  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 3 2010, 03:10 AM~16167542
> *:biggrin:
> *



THIS UR BACKUP OR QUE???? :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 3 2010, 11:40 AM~16169290
> *THIS UR BACKUP OR QUE????  :cheesy:
> *


yep


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

SCHECK IN RASCLE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 3 2010, 02:09 AM~16167538
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


***** he look like yo twin


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 4 2010, 09:34 PM~16185046
> ****** he look like yo twin
> *


 :angry:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

BUMP FOR THA HOMIE....


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

ttmft


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

2DMFB


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 9 2010, 05:32 PM~16237796
> *2DMFB
> *


  



BUMP....


----------



## Gran Patron (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 18 2009, 10:31 PM~16025906
> *This the bike that took it over the top for me. This my favorite lowrider bike of all time. I think I still got the Lowrider Bicycle Magazine when it first made the cover laying around somewhere.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
dude had that bike next to mine at the san diego show back in '01. somehow the bike tipped over and fell off of the turntable. luckily i don't think anything major happened to it.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

juan potty


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

TTT for the homie Spanky


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 14 2010, 01:34 AM~16286614
> *juan potty
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

bump for tha homie!!!!


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

BIZZUMP....


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Hey ya'll!!!!
I'm back!!!! :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 22 2010, 05:16 PM~16378362
> *Hey ya'll!!!!
> I'm back!!!! :wave:
> *


  how many pms did you get about free shit?


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 22 2010, 06:16 PM~16378362
> *Hey ya'll!!!!
> I'm back!!!! :wave:
> *



:h5:

:biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 22 2010, 05:16 PM~16378362
> *Hey ya'll!!!!
> I'm back!!!! :wave:
> *


how have you been man


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 22 2010, 05:17 PM~16378376
> *  how many pms did you get about free shit?
> *


 

















You saw my that my inbox was full.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

He's aliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 22 2010, 05:55 PM~16378762
> *how have you been man
> *


You don't wanna know.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 22 2010, 05:16 PM~16378362
> *Hey ya'll!!!!
> I'm back!!!! :wave:
> *


my *****!!!!!!!!! welcome back!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 22 2010, 09:41 PM~16381043
> *You don't wanna know.
> *


whats wrong man 
everything alright over on your side 
is the adoption not goin through as planed


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 22 2010, 05:16 PM~16378362
> *Hey ya'll!!!!
> I'm back!!!!
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 23 2010, 01:02 AM~16382868
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

PICS OF NURSES POR FAVOR.... :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 23 2010, 02:56 AM~16383619
> *
> *


:rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE_@Jan 27 2010, 10:01 AM~16427464
> *:angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

PIK PAK NEEDED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 28 2010, 08:55 AM~16438426
> *PIK PAK NEEDED!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

THREAD NEEDA SUM JAMS!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

bump fur my ninja!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

P-P-P-PIC P-P-P-P-PAK.... :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

any updates foolio????

:dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

regalman806 said:


> any updates foolio????
> 
> :dunno:





G~MoneyCustoms said:


>


Aight I'm back for now. Had put a lot on hold for a moment. Since the last time I posted in this topic I had adopted two kids who were 1 & 6 months old at the time. Ended up leaving my wife of almaot 11 years alone. Got a East Europen girlfriend now and m house is slowly but surely coming back into order. Gotta upload a few pics and I'll post in a sec.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Went to my old grandma's old storage house and saw this. I damn forgot that I had it.
Traded some 20" flat twisted fork braces for it back in the late 90's.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Gotta figure out how da hell I'm gonna try to mount wheels on it without modifying it in any major way. I've never seen a trike rear end like this before. I remember asking the kid if he had the wheels for it but he never got back with me.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

And yes I do have all the chains that goes with it. Theirs another sprocket thingy that goes to it, I do have that too but I gotta find it.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Also if anybody got any info on this particular rear end be sure to share it with me please.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> Also if anybody got any info on this particular rear end be sure to share it with me please.


:dunno:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Not sure if you know already but it seems to be a hollow hub trike kit.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Not sure if you know already but it seems to be a hollow hub trike kit.


Naw..., I don't even know what that is. I've been out the bike game wayyy too long. Guess I'm gonna have to try and google some info on since you've told me the type of trike kit it is. Thanks...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Hey do you have an approximate guess on how old this is? I looked online and I can only see images of the new all chrome hollow hub trike kits. Also I'm gonna have to measure the diameter of the shaft to see if the newer wheels will even fit it.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

littlerascle59 said:


> Hey do you have an approximate guess on how old this is? I looked online and I can only see images of the new all chrome hollow hub trike kits. Also I'm gonna have to measure the diameter of the shaft to see if the newer wheels will even fit it.


I have a homie da has one I think he has da rims he mite sale but he has no clue wa they r


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

furby714 said:


> I have a homie da has one I think he has da rims he mite sale but he has no clue wa they r


Cool get me pics but to be honest I'm in no hurry to buy anything right now. I have a lot of new parts and some custom parts that are in the making right now. If you can snap a pic of them for me it might peak my interest along with a fair price I might just go ahead and get'em if they look ok.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Glad to see you back in the bike scene. :wave:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

littlerascle59 said:


> Naw..., I don't even know what that is. I've been out the bike game wayyy too long. Guess I'm gonna have to try and google some info on since you've told me the type of trike kit it is. Thanks...


No problem glad I could help good luck on the build.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

littlerascle59 said:


> Hey do you have an approximate guess on how old this is? I looked online and I can only see images of the new all chrome hollow hub trike kits. Also I'm gonna have to measure the diameter of the shaft to see if the newer wheels will even fit it.


No bro I dont even have clue of who made it sorry.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Got some more pics to post, been busy with my kids starting the new school year & chit.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Yo bike is ghey /topic


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

FirmeJoe said:


> Yo bike is ghey /topic


Thanks.















Now gtfo


----------

